# screen light's problem



## caxapa (Oct 10, 2009)

when I turn on the PC, the keyboard lights up but the screen does not light.
can you tell me how I do to solve this problem.

Thank you in advance :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What screen are you reffering to? If you have a keyboard with built in LCD, then I'd guess the LCD is bad. All of the ones I've had, light and generally display a logo as soon as power is supplied.


----------

